# High Horse Garwood Gaited Saddle



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

MikeTucson said:


> I am interested in this saddle. Anyone know anything about it? I need a wide tree, their website is not clear about it. I will call them Monday but, thought I would ask here if anyone knew anything about these.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Hi Mike!

It's not the same saddle, but I just got a High Horse Eldorado. The saddle fitter we had out said that our boy needed the wide tree from this maker. She felt that in other saddles from other makers, he would most likely be in a medium tree. 

Is there any way you can try on both sizes on your horse?

FYI: The fitter only had a medium in the Eldorado, so she put a wide from another High Horse on him to see how it worked (and it did).

Donna


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

The reason I went with the HH Eldorado was for the multiple rigging options. The saddle you are looking at has that as well.

We are currently using a 7/8's setup, but the back angled d-ring is also a very nice option if needed.


----------



## MikeTucson (May 13, 2012)

Is your horse Gaited? I thought about the ElDorado but, thought the gaited Garwood might be slightly better for him since he is gaited (Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse)


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Ralide only make one width in a Gaited Tree, it is a 7" Gullet.

Basically is fits a touch wider that a Full QH Bar and had extra flair in the bars normally needed by a foundation type gaited Horse.

Those trees do not fit the narrower breed of gaited Horses

Whether or not your RM is a wide or narrow version is the question on will it fit.

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The gaited tree does not fit my twh because he is of a stouter line. Does High Horse, a division of Circle Y, use Ralide trees or their own trees?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> The gaited tree does not fit my twh because he is of a stouter line. Does High Horse, a division of Circle Y, use Ralide trees or their own trees?


Every High Horse Saddle I have seen uses a Ralide.

Circle Y branded use a wood tree, not sure who makes them


.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

MikeTucson said:


> Is your horse Gaited? I thought about the ElDorado but, thought the gaited Garwood might be slightly better for him since he is gaited (Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse)


No, he is a QH. But from what the saddle fitter said, the High Horse wide tree seems to be the equivalent of other manufacturer's medium tree. 


SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Ralide only make one width in a Gaited Tree .


<my bad> Mike, SouthernTrailsGA is right. I just checked the catalogue and it is only one width in their gaited saddles.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Every High Horse Saddle I have seen uses a Ralide.


Per their catalogue (High Horse Saddle), they do use Ralide trees.


----------



## MikeTucson (May 13, 2012)

Ok, since we need Wide trees we decided to go with a Circle Y Arkansas Trail Gaiter and a Tucker Black Mountain gaited (Both on sale at Horse Saddle Shop). The Circle Y is for our Rocky Mountain and the Tucker is for the Kentucky Mountain.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

MikeTucson said:


> Ok, since we need Wide trees we decided to go with a Circle Y Arkansas Trail Gaiter and a Tucker Black Mountain gaited (Both on sale at Horse Saddle Shop). The Circle Y is for our Rocky Mountain and the Tucker is for the Kentucky Mountain.


 When I bought my circle Y it didn't have enough clearance at the withers. Needed a Wide tree but made it sit lower and not enough clearance. They said they didn't have a saddle that would work.


----------



## MikeTucson (May 13, 2012)

Well, the Circle Y is for a mutton wither Rocky. The Tucker is for the Kentucky that has some withers. I am hoping the gullet is tall enough, the Trail Gaiter had enough space on the Kentucky (barely - 2 tight fingers). Hopefully the Tucker is at least that much. I should know tomorrow the lead time for the saddles (hoping quick).


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride a TWH and use a Tucker Saddle. I tired other "gaited saddles" and nothing compared to it. I have seen other gaited riders spend double what I did because they were told they had to have a special gaited saddle. You need one that fits your horse.


----------

